# Finding Rabbit Processing Plants



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

I am looking at raising rabbits for meat but can't seem to find any close processing plants. How does one go about finding the closest plant? I am located in WV between the panhandles. I tried searching but didn't seem to find any info.

Thanks for any information.


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

check out these folks

http://www.pelfreez-foods.com/index.ihtml


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

by the way , welcome to this site


----------



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome. Not really setup for much minus having 10 acres of land for a house next spring. Just looking into seeing what would be available in my area as far as homesteading/small farm. I am thinking rabbits and small scale aquaculture since I have a small year around spring flowing. 

I also found this contact info which I haven't tried yet.

Country Pride Meats
5481 Friendsville Road
Friendsville, MD 21531 
301-746-5600 

They are close but I heard that they may no longer take rabbits but not sure yet since I havent had a chance to call.

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

There is A plant in Charleston W VA if that helps, Let me look up the imfo I'll P M you with it. O K


----------



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

Charleston wouldn't be to bad of a drive about 3 hrs each way give or take. Please send me that info James.


----------



## Pat Lamar (Jun 19, 2002)

The most current "Market Report" listing of rabbit processors and buyers can be found on the PRMA web site at: http://www.prma.org/ . The "Market Report" is updated every two months and I just recently uploaded the new August one.

You will need to have Adobe Acrobat Reader installed on your computer in order to view it. A link to a free download of the software is also on the web site... just scroll down until you see it. The "Market Report" link is at the top of the page. It is available for public viewing.

Pat Lamar
President
Professional Rabbit Meat Association
http://www.prma.org/
Chairperson, ARBA Commercial Department Committee


----------



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

Pat,

Thanks for the link but doesn't look to be any on that list close enough to even attempt to make a go at raising rabbits. I will continue to look for closer ones.

Thanks


----------



## dlwelch (Aug 26, 2002)

Contact your state agency overseeing processing plants. In most
states, it is the Health Dept. In Texas, there are a number of
smaller processors who will purchase rabbits from local producers.
Some of them are also licensed to processs and return the product to you
which allows you to legally market the rabbit to the restaurant, store,
etc. However, states have different laws! :shrug: 

Good luck with your venture!

Linda Welch
Texas Rabbit Connection


----------



## Pat Lamar (Jun 19, 2002)

I don't know if you are aware that most rabbit farmers ship their rabbits to the plant by way of a volunteer "bunny runner." They charge a small fee to help cover gas and maintenance. Simply call the closest processor and ask for contact information of a runner servicing your area. There is even a Canadian runner who runs all the way down to California, so traveling across a state or two is not uncommon for runners.

Meanwhile, learn more about how the rabbit meat industry works by visiting the "Commercial Rabbit Industries" web site at:

http://revolution.3-cities.com/~fuzyfarm/

Pat Lamar


----------

